# Stick grappling DVD's?



## KitEskrima (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi all
Can anyone please recommend any good stick grappling DVD's?
Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 3, 2005)

http://dogbrothers.com has a stick grappling tape, not dvd though.

Looks like those are on the way though.

Anyways, poke around on that site a bit.


----------



## dearnis.com (Nov 3, 2005)

There is also a Sayoc DVD on the topic (Quite worthwhile IMO).


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 3, 2005)

The dog brothers are pretty good at their stick
grappling.  I would definately give their products
a look over!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Knarfan (Nov 3, 2005)

I would recammend the Sayoc fighting systems stick grappling Dvd. It has some very good stick grappling/submission instruction & some good live stick fights were you can actually see alot of the techniqes being used in real time without protective gear. If you go onto the sayoc kali public site, they show some pretty good fight footage clips. The dog brothers is also very good.


----------



## dearnis.com (Nov 3, 2005)

You can also see FF in action.
:whip:


----------



## Knarfan (Nov 3, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> You can also see FF in action.
> :whip:


 
Chad,
I think that you might be confusing me with somone else ?


----------



## KitEskrima (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks all
I shall check out the Dog Brothers tape and the Sayoc DVD's
Thanks


----------



## JPR (Nov 4, 2005)

Rick Tucci also has some grappling material in his kali set that I found interesting.

The Dog Brothers' tapes / DVDs are really good and blend stuff you might have learned from other arts.

Jerry


----------



## lhommedieu (Nov 10, 2005)

Chris Petrilli has some grappling information on his Paladin DVD's, although most of the information is about throws.  I thought that a lot of his stuff (based on Cacoy Canete's expression of Doce Pares) would be useful to law enforcement personnel.  Worth a look at.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## KitEskrima (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks you all for all the replies I will try and purchase some of the DVD's/videos that have been recommended.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Nov 15, 2005)

We have a Stick DVD in our Dynamic Kali series. We cover stick grappling as well. Check out a clip on our site: www.combatartsusa.com/products.html 

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 17, 2005)

I would recommend both the Sayoc and Dog Brothers videos.  Both have good material.

Cthulhu


----------



## lonecoyote (Nov 25, 2005)

I just got Barry Cuda's stick DVD today and the stick grappling on it is great.


----------



## KitEskrima (Nov 27, 2005)

> I just got Barry Cuda's stick DVD today and the stick grappling on it is great.


Barry Cuda's Dynamic Kali: Knife Fighting is also a great DVD I shall or get my brother to order his stick DVD.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words gents! The DVDs are doing very well and we appreciate all the support from our friends on MartialTalk.

Thanks again!

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Ern-Dog (Dec 5, 2005)

I highly recommend the Sayoc Kali Stickgrappling DVD.

The "Scenario" section alone is worth the price of the DVD. It shows real stick fights.....I MEAN REAL STICKFIGHTS. No padding, no armor, no headgear (just a mouthpiece, and some didn't even use that).

It's an eye opener....


----------



## K Williams (Dec 17, 2005)

Another vote for the Sayoc Stickgrappling DVD...


----------



## Cyber Ninja (May 27, 2006)

Nanalo74 said:
			
		

> We have a Stick DVD in our Dynamic Kali series. We cover stick grappling as well. Check out a clip on our site: www.combatartsusa.com/products.html
> 
> Vic www.combatartsusa.com


 
Great clips Vic. I am very interested in buying your 4 disc series. I wish I would have read this thread earlier as I purchased Chris Petrilli's 3 dvd set last night.


----------

